# Replacement Wrenches for Bosch 1617 Needed



## dbishopbliss (Feb 2, 2007)

I Lost my wrenches for Bosch 1617. I usually keep them in my router table. I've cleaned the entire garage and the basement and cannot find them anywhere. At first I thought it was a conspiracy - my wife and kids trying to get me to clean, but they haven't come forward and now I'm working on a project for them, so I don't think that's it.

I have a set of mechanics wrenches, but they were to thick to get in at the same time. 

Any idea where I can get replacements?


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

you might try calling bosch's customer service.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

As Levon indicated, one only needs to contact a Bosch customer service. You could also locate a Bosch seller locally and, if they don't have the wrenches in stock, order them. Bosch's part numbers are:

•16mm Shaft Wrench -- 2 610 991 388
•24mm Collet Nut Wrench-- 2 610 992 417

Cassandra


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I was looking around and they are scarce from the online sellers. I'm glad I have them on a hook and a rare earth magnet to keep them there.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

We make a simple request that people fail to follow. Please update your profile with a name and a location. No salesman will call, and we will be able to direct you to the best assistance, which in this case is a Bosch supplier or service center.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Online distributors for Bosch:
Bosch Tools Online Partners 

Bosch Store Locator:
Store Locator

Cassandra


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

After having lost one for my big router, I drilled the ends and put a split ring through, hung them on the table edge, no more lost.


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

derek willis said:


> After having lost one for my big router, I drilled the ends and put a split ring through, hung them on the table edge, no more lost.


 Hi Derek:

I was doing some woodworking this afternoon (nothing much, but part of a jig) and noticed that the wrenches that came with the Bosch 1617EVSPK have the holes already drilled. Thought of you and thought "Great minds think alike."

Cassandra


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mine are on a ring and a lanyard. 

When I was little, my mother ran a string from one mitten up one sleeve and down the other so I couldn't lose them. 

.


----------

